

Why Are You a Consultant – Don’t You Want a Full Time Job? - twilkinson
http://www.taos.com/2015/07/01/why-are-you-a-consultant-dont-you-want-a-full-time-job/

======
billions
Why are you a consultant without your own corp? All the points in the article
are valid but the tax benefits of C2C contracting seem to have been omitted.

